# Warning: You're going to get the shits.



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Old news









Norovirus in Grand Canyon


Be safe out there.




www.mountainbuzz.com


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Fake news. None of us got sick.
They want everyone scared. Be afraid….be very afraid.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Well I drank out of most of the water sources with no issue. I definitely could care less about water coming of rock, lol. However, 3 weeks with all the kitchen sanitation issues in the hot sun......I can see where these trips get hit with a Norovirus. Thought the whole raft full of dish washing stuff was crazy, but it sort of makes sense once you realize how long, how hot and how dirty things get in 3-4 weeks. If I want Norovirus I will take a cruise.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Wallrat said:


> Fake news. None of us got sick.
> They want everyone scared. Be afraid….be very afraid.


A fix like this?


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Now some bureaucrat is going to see this and a case of diapers will be required equipment to get down the river. Just what I need, something else to fill my dry box. Thanks, just remember this, we will blame you!


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

I can take it


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> we will blame you!


Diapers theme night ??? Could be a party...


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

If you don’t want to get sick, wash your hands after you scratch your ass, and before you cook dinner. It’s not rocket science.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Wallrat said:


> Fake news. None of us got sick.
> They want everyone scared. Be afraid….be very afraid.


That's great that none of your group got sick. I've heard stories about groups that did, and I'd be very afraid at the prospect of getting Noro down in the Grand - it's not like your regular 24-hr. butt flu.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Here’s my take on it: NPS hypes it as though there’s this virus, specific to the canyon, that’s going to destroy you. But there are many thousands of people going through there, and have been for decades. Those people have brought all their normal viruses with them, and taken Nolo out with them as well, carrying it to all the corners of the country and globe. Yet who here has ever heard of it in any context other than the ditch?
Too much hype for too little danger. I wonder…how many of the people that really get sick from it have been drinking a case of beer every day, instead of trying to maintain some sort of normal diet? 
Nolo masks, and flatten the Nolo curve? Don’t think I’ve heard of that anywhere.


----------



## Senor D (May 22, 2018)

Wallrat said:


> Too much hype for too little danger. I wonder…how many of the people that really get sick from it have been drinking a case of beer every day, instead of trying to maintain some sort of normal diet?
> Nolo masks, and flatten the Nolo curve? Don’t think I’ve heard of that anywhere.


We had a bunch of families staying at a cabin and had a breakout. We postulated that it may have been the bar soap and hand towel that everyone was sharing, and the fact that over half the people were kids under 13. Hit half the people on the way home, the rest that evening and next day. About 24-36 hours of misery for 20 of the 28 people on the trip. All I could think as I tried to turn myself inside out from both ends was that I was really glad to not be on the river for that experience. 
No heave drinking before hand, healthy eaters.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Iam a chronic butt and pee pee toucher and have never gotten it...BUT... we had it in the school a few years ago and it was BAD! It was actually awfull and I remember a few hours during one day when there where literally 15-30 kids puking all over the school at the same time. The damn health department closed us down after we hit 80% absent! So yes do touch yourself and others all you want but maybe not with your mouth or hmmm...yeah it's a tough one....best to keep fecal matter out of fun time. ???? Qnd if your having a Maddison hawthorn style "special trip" maybe use bleach wipes before you start licking stuff?? It really is terrible and it goes like wild fire. Bwahaha!! (Not funny but funny kinda ) hu hu he said butt...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Wallrat said:


> Here’s my take on it: NPS hypes it as though there’s this virus, specific to the canyon, that’s going to destroy you. But there are many thousands of people going through there, and have been for decades. Those people have brought all their normal viruses with them, and taken Nolo out with them as well, carrying it to all the corners of the country and globe. Yet who here has ever heard of it in any context other than the ditch?
> Too much hype for too little danger. I wonder…how many of the people that really get sick from it have been drinking a case of beer every day, instead of trying to maintain some sort of normal diet?
> Nolo masks, and flatten the Nolo curve? Don’t think I’ve heard of that anywhere.


Was it you that bought up all the yarn and push pins? Did you even do a search on "Norovirus outbreaks" before you posted that? Do you even think about stuff before you post your completely uninformed blather or are you just trolling?


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

See you guys got it all backwards! You gotta touch your butt and pee pee like Charlie said. Do with out the hand washing and lick yee fingers! Build up and immunity! Being around Bactria is how one builds an immune system! Don’t be scared embrace it!


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

westwatercuban said:


> Build up and immunity! Being around Bactria is how one builds an immune system! Don’t be scared embrace it!


Yep. I work in the germiest job there is. No not sanitation. I work with kids with severe disabilities. My immune system is super human to the point that I sometimes wish I would get sick occasionally just for the day of rest.


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

Wallrat said:


> Here’s my take on it: NPS hypes it as though there’s this virus, specific to the canyon, that’s going to destroy you. But there are many thousands of people going through there, and have been for decades. Those people have brought all their normal viruses with them, and taken Nolo out with them as well, carrying it to all the corners of the country and globe. Yet who here has ever heard of it in any context other than the ditch?
> Too much hype for too little danger. I wonder…how many of the people that really get sick from it have been drinking a case of beer every day, instead of trying to maintain some sort of normal diet?
> Nolo masks, and flatten the Nolo curve? Don’t think I’ve heard of that anywhere.


Yeah, and I have yet to see a Selway permit (despite years of trying!), and none of my friends have seen one either. Therefore clearly this Selway river trip is just fake news, for the permit cannot exist if no one I know has ever had one.

Deductive reasoning does have its limitations, and it’s important to know ones limits.


----------



## Mts (8 mo ago)

If you want perspective for a clean river try the Amazon .... anywhere!!!, and it'll make your river seem like Poland Springs!!


----------



## upacreek (Mar 17, 2021)

Just because you can't see something doesn't mean it isn't there, and a virus truly cares not for a fools hubris. It's important to keep in mind that in general they are ubiquitous to surface and shallow groundwaters, though a countless many present no health threat to us. Strains of noroviruses in particular persist in reservoirs of human, canine, feline, murine, bovine, and swine; making them quite pernicious and they clocks in at roughly .04 microns, which is well below the capture threshold of nearly all viable water filters. This is why sterilization (bleach or UV) is a mandatory step on the Grand for creating drinking water, so skipping either is a real gamble. Though its not like there is a much higher concentration in the Colorado River there (to my knowledge), rather its likely both that the odds of an occurrence rise during high-use season and the dire situation should an outbreak happen given the isolated setting. That said...the primary vector for norovirus exposure is water/evironment and then transmission through food/poor hygiene. Although daily cleaning all kitchen surfaces with a weak Star San (acid-based, no rinse sanitizer) solution before meal prep and regular hand-washing esp among the folks making the food can do a remarkable job keeping this nasty pathogen at bay. 

The debilitating misery that accompanies a noroviruses infection is no joke, and can hardly think of a worse place to have one than in the Grand Canyon. Entire cruise ships have indeed returned to port over this, and perhaps as_ some_ learned from the recent pandemic....viruses are real and can spread like wildfire.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I allways wondered about star-san after trying home brew. Great to know. Just cause , what other uses/or applications would it be safe for ?


----------



## upacreek (Mar 17, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> I allways wondered about star-san after trying home brew. Great to know. Just cause , what other uses/or applications would it be safe for ?


I tend to stick to the use-as-directed strategy, but it also works pretty well removing mineral buildup and scaling on stainless steel fixtures/plumbing/etc.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

*Hate to have the shits on Lava day*


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Good Point, they promote the Global White Nose Hoax as well.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

A friend just took off GC, reported most every trip they came into contact with was having noro issues, they had none, but were germ nazi's. Said the NPS helo was busy almost every day....


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

These were going around back when I was working down there. 😂


----------

